# Chicago Stage Lighting



## ship (Jul 25, 2007)

Still looking for history on this brand of fixture. Did it turn into Major? Different fixtures yet different ages of fixtures. What's the history of not just that brand but both?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 30, 2007)

Uh, well, since I still don't know, I'm gonna make an assumption from what I have been able to gather. I think Chicago is older than MAJOR. I say this being as I've seem more stuff by Major, and the things I have seen from Chicago look older. That's about all I got.


----------

